# Kitchen Appliances



## Patsyblahh (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi
Am looking at buying apartment in Almeria, viewing next month, there are no kitchen appliances so have to buy washing machine, fridge/freezer and oven and hob.
I have an aunt living in Murcia and she was saying that if you buy anything electrical, that needs to be installed like the oven, hob etc, need ceiling fans also, that the shop you bought them in, may have delivery charge, but installs for free, eliminating the need to call an electrician, and they will be responsible for any issues with the goods.
Sounds fab, do all places including IKEA do this????
Cheers
Patsy


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

It depends where you buy from. I live in the Almeria region and if you can be a bit more specific about the area I can perhaps recommend places to go. 

It will depend on the installation whether or not you need an electrician. I have purchased locally new fridges, washing machines, electric hobs, etc that were put in place by the shop owner, for the price of the delivery and the old item taken away, however there was no need for new sockets or any specific electrical work required.

I cannot comment on Ikea for electrical goods, but I have in the past purchased two sofas from Ikea and the delivery charge from Murcia to Almeria was around 150 euros, so unless you are intending to purchase a whole kitchen I would expect that purchasing locally for electrical goods will be far less expensive.


----------



## Patsyblahh (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Chica22
Thanks for the reply. We will be 10 minutes from San Juan de los Terreros. 
But the area around the aparartment looks well built up so would definitely have a local electrical shop that we would use.
Will have a think about IKEA, maybe if we get other furniture delivered, then it will be worth it.
Thanks
Patsy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure IKEA don't do free installation or assembly and their delivery charges are quite high. Far better to find an independent local electrodomésticos store, you'll almost certainly get a much better service. Ours does free delivery and installation, and the town hall will arrange for old stuff to be collected and disposed of free of charge.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm pretty sure IKEA don't do free installation or assembly and their delivery charges are quite high. Far better to find an independent local electrodomésticos store, you'll almost certainly get a much better service. Ours does free delivery and installation, and the town hall will arrange for old stuff to be collected and disposed of free of charge.


Same here - I always try to use a local shop, as well as the quick delivery and free installation they are also much easier to deal with than a large chain if there should be any fault with what you have bought.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

If you buy in the area around San Juan you will be on the border between Murcia and Almeria.
The last time I looked San Juan only has very local i.e. small shops.

Thus your shopping towns will be Aguilas, Lorca and then Murcia. 
Aguilas has 2 Mercadonas, Aldi, Lidl, Dia and a few others for food shopping. You will see the first 3 of these from the ring road. You will also see at the far end of the ring road the indoor cinema and shopping centre which has Eroski, it's a hypermarket and sells electrical goods amongst many other things. There are a couple of good DIY shops in Aguilas too. They are on roads into town from the ring road. The vets opposite Aldi speaks English and can be recommended.

Lorca has many good shops including a shopping centre on the left hand side of the road up from Aguilas with another Eroski and a MediaMarkt which sells TVs, cookers, washing machines etc. The choice is vast there. 

If you should need English food you will have to turn towards Almeria and go to Vera (not Vera Playa). Iceland is there on the left on the way in from the coast.

Be aware that the region does have lots of tourists from all over Europe, not many speak English. As the Spanish cannot cater for everybody's languages they don't bother at all. You will be expected to converse in Spanish. I attended the free adult education Spanish for foreigners course in Aguilas some years back and was the only English speaker there so spoke in French at breaktimes as I have no German, Russian or Arabic. Tip. As well as a good dictionary take Screwfix catalogue in your luggage, then you can point at what you want in DIY shops.

Aguilas has an Indian restaurant now about 100 yards from the seafront theatre. Generally you will find some expats there. I believe they gather at another restaurant too but I can't remember it's name as I've never been. 
There is a large market on a Satuday just off the far end of the ring road. Prices for veg etc are good but if you want small quantites of produce expect to pay more than the advertised price. 

I am sorry but our purchases from Ikea have only ever been those we could take to our flat immediately but I am aware that you rarely get a discount on the delivery charges for multiple purchases in the same order. You might find hiring a van much cheaper.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Ikea shops have Hertz vans for hire in their car park. You will have to get someone perhaps, who speaks Spanish to phone them and ask if you can get the key to the van


----------

